# Outback & Sprinter Copper Canyon...same?



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Anybody else notice this, Same outside profile, Paint scheme & almost exact same decals. Only real difference is in the floor plans(only slightly though) I wonder if the Copper Canyons are priced cheaper or higher than the outback sydneys?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, They are both owned by Keystone.

The headroom in the upper level looks like it might be greater than in the Outback, but that could just be the pictures. In any case, it looks like a pretty nice RV. I'm going to guess it's a tad higher on the $$$ scale.









Edit 06/09/06 @ 12:27AM PDT
On second thought... They do market them along side the Sprinter, and that is definitely a lower tier unit, so who knows? Maybe it is a Toyota/Lexus thing?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

The profile does look identical on the exterior of the mid-profile fivers.
They look very nice! The Sprinter front bedroom is different, with a garden tub/shower curtain and it appears to be lacking in closet storage.

What I like about the Outback fth wheel is the neo angle shower with the shower door, and I really appreciate the closet/storage in the bedroom of the Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DW was looking at these yesterday at our local dealer's while I was hitching up and getting ready to pick up the 31 after a little warranty work.

Said she was not impresed.









Mark


----------

